# permethrin 10% for indoor ant control



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had the same problem.

i just happened to find the nest outside and killed it, after a few weeks they are about gone.

go around outside and look under things = rocks, logs, boards, buckets, planters, anything they can hid under.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a slightly dated study, but, I think it applies -

"The results of the survey demonstrated an "impressive" relationship between weather and infestation, according to the authors of the study "



Household ant invasions are determined by weather, not pesticide use, new study finds: 4/01





Can you put down your location in general?
Permethrin can be harmful to pets.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

use traps with borax based baits - permethrin applied around perimeter does not kill the nest.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Or fipronil.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Or fipronil.


I really like that stuff. I hope they don't find out something bad about it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Just don't eat it and I think you'll be fine!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

LMHmedchem said:


> Hello,
> 
> For many years I have used permethrin 10% diluted 4-6oz/gal in an ULV fogger for mosquito control around my house. I find that this works very well. All this summer I have had an ongoing issue with very small ants in the house. These are probably what are referred to as sugar ants but I don't know. They appear constantly in the kitchen in small numbers and occasionally are found in large numbers on food. They seem to magically appear wherever there is food.Yesterday, I left a spoon with a bit of jam on it on my desk. Later, there were about 50 ants all over it. I could not find any trail of ants leading to or from the spoon or find any indication of where they had come from.
> 
> ...


Whatever benefit fog offers is temporary at best. It's only on the surface, and might get an ant or two it comes into contact with. If a nest is causing repeat problems because it's close to your house, and the "foraging columns" keep making their way into your kitchen, your best course of action is to kill the colony if you can. If you don't, the pheromone trails the ants leave will lead others to your place later on. The foraging columns run from the colony, and the ants find food in your house, and they do their thing all over again. You get temporary results because your bug killer kills some ants and disrupts their foraging, temporarily. 

What baits have you used? Terro I've found very effective, but not all baits work equally well with all ants. 

You can also look for the colony, though be warned the average residence may have dozens of ant colonies. If you find it, you can treat with bug killers like diazinon or dursban, if they're still sold, or their "modern" counterpart/replacements. After a treatment, check back and be sure you killed the colony entirely. If you don't, it can come back.


----------

